# Millipede intelligence



## UltimateDracoMeteor (Nov 1, 2016)

We have basically decided that centipedes are some of the most intelligent arthropods in that thread, but what about millipedes?

Personally, I think centipedes are much smarter than millipedes (at least the Scolopendra) due to their differing lifestyle. Millipedes don't really need to have intelligence since they just live on the ground eating detritus. However, I have observed personalities and perhaps even some sort of trust between my old C. spinigerus and me.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Insect Boy (Nov 4, 2016)

I think millipedes JUST might be smarter (but probably not by a lot) because all centipedes are just basic killers and every instinct either says 'Kill', 'Defend' or 'Sleep'. Because millipedes don't have such a hectic lifestyle, I think their brains, through evolution , may have developed their brain to have a little bit more personality. Of course, that doesn't mean they are VERY smart. They're probably just a tiny bit smarter than centipedes...

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## mickiem (Nov 4, 2016)

I think we should give them both an SAT and see who scores highest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Moroes (Oct 9, 2021)

The #1 most interesting thing about them I've noticed, is how as you handle them here and there over time, they coil up less and less and no longer discharge their stuff on you. Almost as if you're "taming" them. Might be a strong word to use for a millipede, but I can't help but think if that conditioning requires some intelligence? Are they remembering you?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

